# Leopard in tree



## Wildlife artist (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone
This is a very small little painting I did a short while ago

oil on canvas 16 x 11in
hope you like it 










www.jasonmorgan.co.uk


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW! This is fantastic. I love how you textured the tree with so much detail and the cat is perfection. 

Welcome back to the forum. Sure hope you can stick around. I can tell I could learn a lot from you, you are way beyond good.


----------



## Wildlife artist (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Terry
I dont get chance to go to the forums very often but if there is enough call I can try my best 

There are planty of free step by steps etc on my site here - wildlife art site


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a treasure house of information your site is. I'm bookmarking it and I have subscribed to your youtube station so I will catch all the videos you make. I'm so thrilled. I know I will learn a lot from you.

I just watched the "Wildlife Art Painting a Tiger Tonal Underpainting - Jason Morgan " and how you do it is a totally new technique to me. I mean covering the whole canvas with the acrylic underpaint and then wiping off the lighter areas. I'm definitely going to try this.

The only question I have is something you said in the video. You said that acrylic generally dries lighter. Did I hear that right? I thought acrylic generally dries darker not lighter. Anyway, I definitely am an instant fan of yours. How wonderful that you are sharing your knowledge.

I encourage all painters to give it a 'look see'.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Jason, I thought your name looked familiar, I came across your art several years ago while browsing the internet. Your leopard looks fantastic.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great work Jason, and really helpful website.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is incredible! The amount of detail you got with oils is superb! Thanks so much for sharing

D


----------

